# My shots are pulling too fast!



## Trevor

Hi, now that my Silvia is working after being repaired, my shots are pulling too quick. I weigh out between 14-16g of pre ground espresso grind from rave, but it pulls 2 fl oz in 15-18 secs. I haven't bothered weighing the shot as I know it's too quick. It has a good crema and the taste is getting better, I use a 58mm reg barber tamper. I know I need my own grinder and was going to get one, until my washing machine broke and had to be replaced. But was wondering if anyone had any tips in getting a longer pull, until I have enough money to get a good grinder.


----------



## Mike mc

Someone more experienced should be able to help but you could always try tamping harder to get a longer extraction


----------



## cappuccino crackers

ive just gt a mazzer mini to go with my v3 and im having similar problems how hard did u tamp if 1 was lying tamp on top to 10 hard as you can push down?


----------



## carbonkid85

You really need a grinder to sort this out properly I'm afraid! Maybe try dosing a fraction more and see if that helps? Dose too much and the puck will crack and you'll get nasty channelling though...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Up the dose to 18grms and see if this extends your extraction - should be in 25-30sec range. Could try tamping a bit harder to extend time a few secs if extraction time too short. But you really need to get a grinder and grind fresh. You lose a lot of aromatics using pre-ground.


----------



## Mike mc

cappuccino crackers said:


> ive just gt a mazzer mini to go with my v3 and im having similar problems how hard did u tamp if 1 was lying tamp on top to 10 hard as you can push down?


Have you thought about getting one of the click mats from attento.i quite like mine.not planning to use it forever but good to get a feel for the correct amount of pressure

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/click-mat-by-espressogear.html


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Sylvia is well known for being quite sniffy about quality of grind - needs to be dialled in accurately or she will complain!


----------



## jcheung

If you can't grind finer, you could tamp harder and/or try using more coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u

What coffee are you using


----------



## Trevor

Mrboots2u said:


> What coffee are you using


Rave the Italian job


----------



## Jason1wood

Mike mc said:


> Have you thought about getting one of the click mats from attento.i quite like mine.not planning to use it forever but good to get a feel for the correct amount of pressure
> 
> http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/click-mat-by-espressogear.html


I've got one that I may be looking to sell if you're interested?


----------



## Trevor

Thanks for your help/advice everyone. I have been tamping very hard to try and get a longer extraction, I'll try a bit more coffee. I know I do need a grinder though. I see that the mignon is a popular choice on here, also a mazzer too. I think I'd like to get a mazzer when I have the money. I know forum members say a second hand mazzer is a good choice, where can I get one, without being burnt, I've looked on eBay, but I'm not sure about it?


----------



## Trevor

cappuccino crackers said:


> ive just gt a mazzer mini to go with my v3 and im having similar problems how hard did u tamp if 1 was lying tamp on top to 10 hard as you can push down?


Where did you get your mini from, was it used? I'm tamping as hard as I can!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Trevor said:


> where can I get one, without being burnt, I've looked on eBay, but I'm not sure about it?


This forum - members cherish their kit and when they sell the buyer can be reassured - also, price is likely to be less than Ebay.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Pre ground has lost it's freshness by the time It reaches you . I used to get pre ground from a roasters in my town and use it with a silvia I speak from experience . Don't by a click mat , save the money buy a grinder . Until then up dose and tamp as much as you can , you extractions will still be dodgy as hughe coffee is effectively past it's best and there particle size is not dialled in .

I feel your pain , I had to use pre ground on with a silvia for a while , it's frustrating . Things won't get better Til you can source a grinder


----------



## DavecUK

Trevor said:


> between 14-16g of pre ground espresso grind from rave, but it pulls 2 fl oz in 15-18 secs.


This is your problem, not fixable until you get your own (decent) grinder. It's not fixable, because even if they do you a special service and grind it finer, and it works on Monday, it probably won't on Tuesday.

The other problem is the coffee generally and the following formula applies to Speciality Coffee

P+20T= *S*

where P= Preground, T = Minutes, S= Shite


----------

